# What is perfect gift for the MTB chick in your life?



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

As we approach the holidays, the friends, relatives and significant others of MTB riding women all over the world will start looking for a good gift to throw under the tree. In order to prevent the gifting of thousands of the Infamous MTB Chick jerseys and poorly fitting bikes, I propose that the Women' Lounge compile a list of recommended items for the MTB girl in everyone's life! 

A few guidelines :

1. Post as many recommendations as you want/can, but they have to be products you have tried. How long have you had it, why do you like it?

2. Photos of the product in use would be great. 

3. Include any sizing or details that you think a potential gift giver would find useful when selecting this item for the MTB chick in their life. 

4.The items don't have to be Women's Specific, but if it is important that the item is Women's Specific, tell us why.

5. Let's get some variety. Lights, clothes, racks, pumps, first aid kits, full face helmets anything you can think of that you have, love and wouldn't hesitate to give to any woman that rides. Know of some hidden gem of a product? Get it out here!

6. If you know, where can you get it, and approx how much does it cost?

7. Guys - this isn't a list of things your girlfriend said she liked when you gave them to her last year - she may have just been being gracious ;-)

I really hope we can get a great list together. I know I have some stuff I recommend to people all the time.

Cheers,
Chuky


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Thule T2 Hitch Rack*

Okay, I admit it. I totally used to make fun of people for having these. I just figured they were too lazy to put their bikes on the roof, or that they didn't know how to use their QR. Then I started riding bigger bikes. The day I hefted my husband's Iron Horse 7.7 I realized that those people with the hitch racks might be on to something! Other nice things - the rack tilts down (as shown in the pic) and we can open the hatch on our wagon.

Where to get - I did a Google search and came up with a ton of hits. You can do the same. Going rate seems to be $360. Don't forget, her car will need a hitch, too. We had one welded onto our emo station wagon.

WS - Technically no. However, I will admit that it is easier to get the big bikes off of a lower rack.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Exte Ondo Women's Clothing*

The thing about a lot of women's bike clothing is that the construction in no way approaches the perfect pattern making of my favourite pair of jeans. Good jeans are cut to make us look awesome, right? I see no reason that bike clothes shouldn't be the same way.

I have found that Etxe Ondo clothes do this. These clothes in no way look like any other women's riding clothes I have ever seen. They are cut to flatter, there aren't flowers anywhere to be seen, nor are there any sponsor logos, aggro skulls or Pink Floyd Album covers. Lots of unusual, sophisticated color combos and super high quality fabrics.

I only have a few pieces as Etxe Ondo is, frankly, as expensive as those Citizen of Humanity jeans I love so much. But, every time I put a piece of EO clothing on, I am so happy to have it. In particular, I recently got a pair of tights (the Beta model, I think) that are super fuzzy on the inside and really stretchy that I am loving for crisp winter rides. The pic below shows both EO tights and jersey.

Where - I believe that Terry carries a lot of Etxe Ondo clothing and EO has a web site (www.etxeondousa.com). I think that this would be one of those things that a woman might not buy for herself, as it is a splurge, but she would think of the giver every time she wore it!

Sizing - I am 5'6"ish, 125, and wear a medium in most of the stuff. It is made in Spain and runs a bit small.

WS - Yes! Definitely get the women's stuff - they make men's clothing, but the women's clothing is super flattering.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

One of the best presents I got was a Park workstand and shop apron last year. I am sure my hubby thought I was nuts for asking for it, but it sure made me happy. The friend who helped him order it insisted on the apron.

Socks are always a sure bet for something little.


----------



## cding (Apr 18, 2006)

*Anything Chris King!!*

I'm mostly a lurker but I couldn't resist answering this question--

I have a soft spot for Chris King's "pretty & strong" line of headsets & hubs. Especially for Valentine's Day. If pink is not your (or her) thing, well, any color will do. We all could stand an upgrade!

...And for the girl who has already pimped-out her bike, you can always get the Chris King salt & pepper shakers. Ridiculously expensive, but they are perfect for the gearhead mtn biker who has everything.

Picture here: http://www.chrisking.com/store/shakers/index.html

Ok I'm off to forward this post to friends & family...


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

i may be alone on this one...it certainly would not be the first time...but my preference would be that you ASKED me what i wanted/needed. so much easier than trying to guess 'the perfect thing'. i can appreciate an ernest stab an mind reading...but the reality is that if it's something for my bike...or biking related...i'm VERY specific...and would be happiest getting exactly what i want...again...this may be just me...


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

But WHY do you like it? Why the Park and not the Ultimate, for example?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

chuky said:


> But WHY do you like it? Why the Park and not the Ultimate, for example?


Um, ( best naive voice) I just asked for a workstand... our friend who used to own an LBS helped him pick it out.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

I gotta agree with Stripes about the trips. Personally, I like to buy a lot of my own gear but, have little time to ride(lucky to get 1 ride in on the weekend). Being given the time to ride would be awesome.

If I was asked what to get for someone new to riding though, the best gifts would have to be a multitool (Leatherman), bike-specific tools, and training on how to use the tools on and off the trails. Knowing how to wrench your own bikes saves on a lot of frustration and money. I hate asking a bike shop to do the "easy" stuff. 

A skills clinic would also be on the top of my list. I wish the Whistler clinic was held closer. I love the women specific one day and ride with your partner second day idea. Sorry I couldn't be more specific on brands but I'm not that picky about mine.

Fiona


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

For Christmas, I would like to meet an available guy who can keep up with me. I'm *NOT* a superfastracerchick, more like a weekend warrior who also works out during the week. Sad to say, all the single males who've shown any interest the past few years are total slugs in comparison. 

As for an item that could be used as a gift -- I agree with dHarriet, it would be nice if they'd ASK what I want/need. There's only been one who's been able to "guess" correctly in the past, but he was a cyclist too and I'm not exactly shy about sharing stuff I'm needing or lusting after!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I was hoping we would create a list of cool things people might not think of, not a list of our own Xmas desires. Every year the mags and the retailers make up lists that are based on what they want to sell, the idea was that we could create what is essentially a REAL gift idea list, based on positive experiences with good products, you know, be our own reviewers...

Oh well. I guess I didn't word it very well...  

C


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

chuky said:


> I was hoping we would create a list of cool things people might not think of, not a list of our own Xmas desires. Every year the mags and the retailers make up lists that are based on what they want to sell, the idea was that we could create what is essentially a REAL gift idea list, based on positive experiences with good products, you know, be our own reviewers...
> 
> Oh well. I guess I didn't word it very well...
> 
> C


You worded it fine, but it's hard to put together a list like that without saying what we'd get. I was trying to put in some suggestions based on the idea of what to give a newbie. I have a great husband who hasn't let me down yet on buying a truly perfect Xmas gift. I'm a VERY practical kind of girl and over the years I've received tools for the kitchen, music players for the car I'm in for 4-5 hours everyday, etc. In return I bought him a workstand like Formica's, a rolling toolbox, and a set of bike tools that I use also.

I'd say your best bet is to go through this thread in about a week and then you can compile a pretty good list. Remember some of the ladies on here have been into riding for quite some time and what they want for Xmas is not the typical things(aka not what most people think of).

Ladies I think those of you who would like to just give a list need to post it here. That way chuky would have more ideas for the wish list.

Fiona


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

Everyone always wants 
Lighter Stronger Wheels....

Vacation / Trips to destinations that both will enjoy ...
( I did a trip to St Lucia to Jungle bike was a fantastic trip Beaches, Bikes, and Romantic to boot) 
Having your partner make a BIG list to keep the element of suprise is a great idea and also good if you have kids / other family members who may like to feed the habit... 
Mountain Bike Repair DVD's if the SO wants to learn repairs etc 
Contact the local top Wrench, about a Private Lesson for her on wrenching using her bike in the stand, and covering as much detail as she would like to go into 

Just a few Stocking Stuffer ideas


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

*Gift Ideas*

My boyfriend has a phenomenal track record for purchasing bike gifts for me, here are some highlights:

Custom Jen Green Headbadge (headbadges.com)
Why I recommend these: Mine is completely unique (a dancing monkey), no one else has it. It is sterling silver, the price range is somewhere aroung $100. It is jewelry for my bike.

Two pink chris king headsets
Why: I have four bikes, though only three are threadless. They are chris king, so you can't go wrong, plus they are pink, which is very nice.

Green handlebars (ebay)
Why: Have you ever seen green handlebars? Very nice!!! They are really light too. A recent gift, I have not yet installed them, but I think they will look very nice on my bike.

Fun jerseys (Cookie Monster and T-Mobile US Women's Team Jersey)
Why: The Cookie Monster Jersey is way cute. The T-mobile is great, black with pink flames. Also I used to be a huge Jan Ullrich fan.

T-Mobile cycling cap (ordered from Europe)
Why: Pink and T-mobile.

Custom Timbuk2 messenger bag, pink, blue and green (timbuk2.com)
Why: Great bags. I have a bigger one I use for everyday commuting. This one is smaller and prettier, so I use it more as a large purse, but I can also use it comfortably on the bike, which is a nice bonus.

Garmin GPS with bike mount
Why: With the mapsourse software, you can upload maps, so on road rides you don't get lost. I have used the compass feature on mtb rides as well. Plus you can have a map of your actual route, make trail maps if needed, etc. It turns off on its own occasionally, which I have been told is caused by the battery getting jostled, but if it is mounted on the handlebar, I can easily turn it back on and it just picks up again.

Tattoo Arm Warmers
Why: I have an arm warmer fetish. These are neat looking, but the lycra is pretty thin so they are more for style than substance.

Pink bottle cage
Why: to match my headset and pink flames

Blue cable hangers (canti breaks, cyclocross bike) from ebay
Why: they are blue, which is fun. I don't know the brand, but these ones are a little tricky to set up. But they are pretty.

Custom name stickers (bikenames.com)
Why: So I can look all professional and stuff. I have my name in pink on my bike to match the headset, bottlecage and flame stickers.

Gifts from others:

Pink camo Sock Guy arm warmers
A gift list gift from Dad. They are the perfect weight, brushed inside so they are really soft. At a race yesterday I had a number of call outs of "Nice Arm Warmers!" from bystanders as I rode by. I don't see them on the website anymore, too bad. But along this line, Terry sells some bright pink ones on their site in the team gear.

Light blue Sheila Moon knee warmers (teamestrogen.com)
From myself. Most knee warmers are black. No fun. Sheila Moon makes light blue, pink, purple, orange, etc. The lycra is not quite as heavy as the pink camo ones, but is heavier than the tatto ones. You can also buy matching arm warmers here.

Gifts I have given to my boyfriend (I am not nearly as good as he is, in part because he buys stuff when he sees it before I even know he might want it):

Twinkie the Kid Jersey and socks--the Twinkie team kit. I thought it was funny.

Custom Jen Green Chainring tie clip: there is only so much jewelry you can buy a guy. Jen has a whole line of bike related jewelry, so I had her put a chainring charm on a tie clip.

Park Work Stand, PCS-4
Recommened by LBS. We had a really cheap one from Performance that sucked. This one works really well. Very solid and sturdy.

Lots of random socks I thought were funny.


----------



## VT Mtbkr (Jan 19, 2004)

Some of the bike related jewlery from the Terry.
Cool socks
Life is Good biking t-shirts/hats
Padded cycling pants
Women specific Rockgardn flak jacket
Downhill shorts that fit.
Girlie looking DH jersey
New light XC wheelset
Carbon seatpost


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

triscuit said:


> My boyfriend has a phenomenal track record for purchasing bike gifts for me, here are some highlights:


All I can say is WoW! You are one lucky lady! Your BF has the cool gifts nailed. I just read the list to my husb with amazement and a certian look in my eye. I think he caught on. Awesome ideas.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

deanna said:


> For Christmas, I would like to meet an available guy who can keep up with me. I'm *NOT* a superfastracerchick, more like a weekend warrior who also works out during the week. Sad to say, all the single males who've shown any interest the past few years are total slugs in comparison.


deanna, send those "slugs" my way!!!!!!! i have the opposite problem - catch my username? i'm always at the rear :cryin: - :smallviolin:

kaboose


----------



## mamagobikeride (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi -

One of the best gifts I've received was from my best friend who offered to watch our two babies so my husband and I could actually ride TOGETHER instead of "taking shifts".


----------



## DirtGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

chuky said:


> But WHY do you like it? Why the Park and not the Ultimate, for example?


Not speaking for Formica but for me, the Park stand is much easier for me to get my bike in and out of. (I have both a high end Ultimate and Park stand) The handle/lever on the Park seems to require less strength, which is a big deal if you're trying to hold your bike with one hand and secure it with the other. Once the bike is on the stand, I like the Ultimate better--the adjustibility, stability of the stand, height--but if I had to choose one, I'd pick the Park.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

I"m lucky to have a hubby who has bought me lots of bike related stuff over the years, from clothes to bike parts and even a bike. There are three things that really stand out for me that I would recommend as gifts:

1*. Mountain bike camps for women* - twice I've received a weekend with Spokeswomen Mountain Bike camps to improve my riding skills and both times I thoroughly enjoyed the 2 and half day course (both times in Whistler). Cost: ~$250Cdn http://www.whistlerbike.com/camps-lessons/camps/spokeswomen/index.htm

2. * Sport Bras *- he got a recommendation from a female coworker about Champion bras; I received a couple as gifts. I thought this was really thoughtful, helping me to "ban the bounce" when riding technical stuff. :thumbsup: Cost: ~$60Cdn.
http://www.championcatalog.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce/CategoryDisplay?cgnbr=3030000000

3. *Wool bike jacket* - great for riding in the rain or any cold day. Cost: ~$200Cdn http://www.spotbikes.com/catalogs/WoolCatalog2006.pdf

Have fun shopping!


----------



## cmaas73 (May 26, 2006)

ok, those salt and pepper shakers are way fun


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

Some of my favorite cyling related items, especially as winter sets in...sorry no pics 

*Ibex wool knickers-- El Fito 3/4 Tight MSRP $120.00*
I have only had these for 1 season, haven't worn them a ton b/c it hasn't been cold enough to warrant them too often, as they are crazy warm. The wool is a very tight weave, and the knees and butt area are covered with a windproof/waterproof layer. They come down to about mid calf so with tall socks, you only have a couple inches of leg showing. When I get the chance to wear them, I'm very happy with them. I think they're about the only bottoms I have that in the cold, my butt doesn't turn into a assicle. 
Your LBS can get this through QBP I think, or you can order them from the website. www.ibex.com

*Swobo w's short sleeve merino jersey MSRP $96.00*
I've had this little treasure for awhile. It's great on cool days, start the morning with arm warmers if necessary, or add a windproof layer on colder days. I wear this all the time alone or as a layer...and the benefit of wool, is that it doesn't stink like synthetics do. Literally from fall-spring, I wear this jersey at least once a week...usually more. Order from Swobo, they're a cool company. www.swobo.com

*Smartwool headband MSRP $15*
More wool. Keeps my ears nice and toasty on morning commutes or night rides. Doesn't get soggy. Doesn't stink. Comes in lots of colors. Got mine at Sierra Trading Post for $6 I think. What a bargain.

*Sierra Designs Down Booties MSRP $32*
I've had these for several years, and while lots of people still snicker at the "moon boot" appearance of these little jewels, my feet are warm and toasty post ride, while there's are still frozen nubs. I have small feet, so I got the youth size ones, they're a little cheaper and still good quality. The SD ones have a nice hard surface on the bottom for walking around in on gravelly parking lots, and an elastic cinch on the top to help keep them in place. Outdoor stores should have these, REI or your local mom-and-pop outdoor store.

*Rear blinky--Planet Bike SuperFlash MSRP $24 *
Great stocking stuffer. This thing is seriously so bright, I have cars change lanes to pass me now rather than just slowing to pass me in the same lane. I'll be giving these to everyone I know who doesn't already have one. www.planetbike.com Availbable at your LBS.

*Soma Morning Rush bike coffee cup and holder MSRP $40*
I've had this for about 2 years, and it's not only a great bike assessory...it's necessary in the mornings. The holder works well and fits the cup securely. The lid on the cup occasionally opens at will and sloshes the tasty brew, which is it's only downfall. It's worth it though. For cruisey urban rides, it is capable of holding other beverages as well. 
http://somafab.com/morningrush.html

Those are a few of my favorite things. 
ca


----------



## amor587 (Dec 9, 2004)

A mountain bike weekend somewhere where you ride all day followed by spa treatments and massages (post ride).


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Ahhhh, Santa*

I think Santa will be bringing me a new Women's-specific camelback (L.U.X.E.) with a 100oz bladder. http://www.camelbak.com/index.cfm

A new Fox X 80mm fork would be nice.......but unlikely.


----------



## devinjo (Aug 4, 2005)

A nice gift certificate to a local bike shop 
A new Fox fork  
cool socks 
full finger gloves


----------



## GMUGNIER (Dec 5, 2006)

So I am getting my wife a Intense 6.6 with a CCDB and Industry Nine wheels - Anyone think this is a good christmas present?? (Of course I couldn't let her ride alone so I got one for myself to keep her company.)


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

It might be an age and demographic thing, but I just had a home repair guy work with me to accelerate and finish fixing a bunch of little things around the house and start on a bathroom remodel, and I don't think there's a purchase from any mall, jewelry store or whatever that could have made her happier shy of new kitchen counter tops with custom-sized sink. 

She might get a new range depending upon year-end finance assessment.

All I have to do to keep her happy in terms of bikes is never ever sell the custom purple Fat Chance.


----------



## msb83 (Jun 25, 2006)

*First things first...*

First off, I need to date someone who can ride with me... any takers??? :thumbsup: (23 yr old female, live in RI)

Second, I think the perfect gift is a Camelbak Backpack water holder thingy. There is one on Ebags.com that donates part of the proceeds to breast cancer and that's the one I want.

Third, ANY bike clothes would be great... I don't think it matters what kind.

And fourth, the little strappy thingys to put around my pant leg so it doesn't get caught in the chain!


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

1. a bike fit

2. a wingnut hydration pack

3. a lifetime supply of clif bloks


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

For some reason I would love a Park T-P holder

Other than that....

Last year I got a box of parts and socks and such. That was cool
I always love socks, parts that I wouldn't splurge on, t-shirts or Kona related bling. My boyfriend bought me a Kona pint glass last year. Good stuff!


----------



## UMMADUMMA (Oct 11, 2006)

A SCARFF....

ud

.


msb83 said:


> First off, I need to date someone who can ride with me... any takers??? :thumbsup: (23 yr old female, live in RI)
> 
> Second, I think the perfect gift is a Camelbak Backpack water holder thingy. There is one on Ebags.com that donates part of the proceeds to breast cancer and that's the one I want.
> 
> ...


----------

